# Dental Costs in Mexico?



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

Im an online poker player from america thats going to relocate to Mexico. I previously was in montreal.


I have read that dental costs in mexico are much cheaper than they are in the USA and of course canada. I use to have health insurance back many years ago but not anymore.


I know this is going to sound really bad but i haven't seen a dentist since 2010. The last time i was there, i was told i had no cavities when i had the yearly checkup. My teeth have always been not that good, always been bit yellow and i dont have straight teeth like most ppl.


One of my front teeth in the bottom... it always had been a bit crooked... but it was never that bad a few years back. However the last 2 year or so, that tooth has been pushed back a lot and its looks pretty bad like its almost about to fall out. 


Would you guys recommend me to see a dentist in mexico as oppose to in NY where im from since i dont have health insurance and going to pay out of pocket no matter what? I was going to see a dentist in NY but then i had figured since im going to go to mexico anyway... whether its rosarito or playa del carmen, better just do everything there instead? Is there difference between dental cost in rosarito vs playa?

The thing is if i go to a NY dentist, i will have to pay a good amount and then if i ask them about the procedure to get my teeth fixed... i have no idea if braces would fix this or they have to pull those certain teeth out. And if i do get braces or some procedure, then it would make very sense to just get everything done in mexico?


I had read there are ppl that actually go to mexico mainly for dental costs.


How much does one save for dental costs in mexico compared to the usa?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Pauly01 said:


> …
> How much does one save for dental costs in mexico compared to the usa?


I recently had a cavity filled for $350 mxn. Apparently, costs for a simple filling in US are over $100 usd. So my cost was about one quarter of US costs.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

The costs of dental work in Playa Del Carmen or Rosarito or just about any place else in Mexico will be a _small_ fraction of the costs you would incur just about anywhere in the U.S. Don´t make your decisión on which of those towns from which to choose based on the cost of dental care. I doubt very seriously there is anyone reading or posting on this (or any other) board who can tell you whether to go to Baja or Quintana Roo for the best and/or least expensive dental care so choose where you wish to live and go there after which you can ascertain the dentist best for your needs both in terms of cost and competence after doing your due diligence. 

Now, since I live both at Lake Chapala and in the Chiapas Highlands, I can say from years of experience that the quality of my dental care in Jalisco (Lake Chapala) is much better than the quality of my dental care in the Chiapas Highlands (San Cristóbal de Las Casas) and I have had very extensive and complicated dental work and surgery performed by dentists in both places since 2001. To be fair, however, I must admit that my established dentist is at Lake Chapala and I haven´t really sought out a comparable dentist in Chiapas since I live in both places and can always put off complicated dental procedures for a while at least. 

What you want to avoid down here are cheap dental clinics promising you the moon at cut-rate prices for complicated dental work. You must establish a mutually trustful relationship with a reputable local dentist in whichever town you choose - one with good references and charging standard Mexican pricing which, believe me, is still a hell of a bargain compared to the U.S. The thing to remember is that this ain´t the U.S. and if some dentist or medical practitioner screws you up in Mexico whether through incompetence or just by the luck of the draw; your legal recourse is nil or doubtful at best. Choose your dental or medical practitioner with care.  You are on your own. If you think you can prevail in a lawsuit for incompetent dental or medical care (or any other service) in Mexico, perhaps you can also fly to the moon.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> What you want to avoid down here are cheap dental clinics promising you the moon at cut-rate prices for complicated dental work. You must establish a mutually trustful relationship with a reputable local dentist in whichever town you choose - one with good references and charging standard Mexican pricing which, believe me, is still a hell of a bargain compared to the U.S. The thing to remember is that this ain´t the U.S. and if some dentist or medical practitioner screws you up in Mexico whether through incompetence or just by the luck of the draw; your legal recourse is nil or doubtful at best. Choose your dental or medical practitioner with care. You are on your own. If you think you can prevail in a lawsuit for incompetent dental or medical care (or any other service) in Mexico, perhaps you can also fly to the moon.


Amen, brother! AMEN!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

HD is right on target. I have a very reputable dentist who charges around 500 pesos for a thorough teeth cleaning with all the latest machines.
I have a friend who had implants from a local dentist with the result that her teeth look like George Washington woodies. Every one the same size and shape. Get recommendations before sitting in the chair and turning him or her loose on your teeth.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I love my dentist! In a purely platonic, professional way, of course  . He came highly recommended by two friends from Mexico City, one a Mexican (and also my regular doctor), the other, an American/naturalized Mexican citizen and long-time friend and teaching colleague. Recommendations from people you trust are the way to go when looking for a dentist or any other kind of medical professional.


----------



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

Got another question i like to ask. If i see a dentist here and i do a procedure whether its braces or dental implants or anything like that or something else, usually how many times/long would i have to see him? For example, if im planning to only stay for 3 months, i assume i have to come back every 6 months? Im pretty close to sure im going to rosarito beach as oppose to playa now b/c of my usd bank account issue that i cant open one in playa.


Reason i ask this is b/c i know there are ppl from the usa that actually come to mexico just for the dental. So for ppl like that, they come for maybe a week, then fly back to the usa and then come back again in 3 months or 6 months?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Pauly01 said:


> Got another question i like to ask. If i see a dentist here and i do a procedure whether its braces or dental implants or anything like that or something else, usually how many times/long would i have to see him? For example, if im planning to only stay for 3 months, i assume i have to come back every 6 months? Im pretty close to sure im going to rosarito beach as oppose to playa now b/c of my usd bank account issue that i cant open one in playa.
> 
> 
> Reason i ask this is b/c i know there are ppl from the usa that actually come to mexico just for the dental. So for ppl like that, they come for maybe a week, then fly back to the usa and then come back again in 3 months or 6 months?


The only way to know who long a procedure will take is to ask the dentist you'll be seeing.


----------



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

Got another few questions about this.


If i were to do braces or invisalign... im pretty sure i would do invisalign 100 percent, i read the costs of it are 50 percent less than in the usa.


I also read that if you get it done, it takes up to 18 months total the whole process and you need to see a doctor every so and so month. So if i were only there for a few months, obviously i would have to see an american doctor where im from. But wouldn't the costs of it be pretty high still and basically only thing i saved was the installation of the invisigligh and maybe 3 visits? Such as if i were to see a dentist, and i said i had this done in mexico, would i even have that much cost savings?


The thing is i think i would be in rosarito for 6 months at the very max.


Also would a dentist refer me to a orthodonist instead for invisilign? 


From what i research dr. Aviles is the dentist place everyone seems to recommend online.


Also, those dentists i here about in mexico, are there very few of them in rosarito? Because i did a bit more researching and it seems like most ppl who go to mexico to do dental work actually have to go to TIJUANA to do it. Is this true? Reason this is a concern is b/c i know tijuana is completely different from rosarito beach in terms of safety.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I know a younger couple I am friends with in TJ and they are both Dentisits. If you show up there I have their info for you. Every person I have sent to them has been pleased, especially with the price. If they can´t do it they recommend a Dentist who can. TJ is safe to go to. Stay out of sleezy áreas and sleezy bars.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

A friend told me his brother went to Costa Rica for implants and they were half the price of Mexico and he was really pleased. Other dental work was also good quality and cheaper than Mexico.


----------



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

Can someone answer these questions for me.



1. If i were to do invisilign in mexico but only stay 3 months, then i dont go back there anymore and then come back to the usa, will i have to pay the current doctor in the usa the same price had i come to him/her earlier?

Example i read invisiglign cost around $6000 in the usa and $3000 in mexico. So if i just go to the dentist in mexico and dont fully complete the treatment there such as i leave after 3 months and dont come back every 3 months or 6 months, and i have to go to dentist in usa, will i be paying more total?


2. Same question but with braces.


3. What if you do those other procedure like crown or pulling teeth off or something like that? If i stay 3 months and have no plans to go back there every 3 month or 6 month, does that mean going to mexico to do dental work is a waste of money? 



I had figured if i get the invislign into my mouth that would be the initial cost. Then after that, i see them every month or few month etc and those costs shouldnt be a lot. But if i see the new dentist in the usa say 3 months afterwards, im sure they could do follow up etc but i assume the cost of it isn't that i have to pay more fee b/c i already did the invislign thing already in my teeth?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

What on earth is invislign?


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> What on earth is invislign?


Google is your friend

Braces | Clear Braces | Alternative To Metal Braces | Invisalign


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Pauly01 said:


> Can someone answer these questions for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think those are questions that can be usefully answered on a forum. Given that teeth straightening is a process that takes months or years, it must be common for people to have to move in the middle of the process. Consequently, dentists must occasionally be asked to take over maintenance on a procedure started by someone else. You could talk to a dentist's office where you expect to be later, and ask them what their policy is about taking over an existing treatment.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Pauly01 said:


> Can someone answer these questions for me.
> 
> ?


I suggest you get back to gambling. Dental is great here if you live here, know the locals .... and it depends where you are.

In my small beach tourists town there are definitely ****** prices and those for the locals. I helped a family with a few serious problems .... and the dentist flat out told me (and charged me) half of my price.

No sympathy for people looking only for medical or dental tourism


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> I suggest you get back to gambling. Dental is great here if you live here, know the locals .... and it depends where you are.
> 
> In my small beach tourists town there are definitely ****** prices and those for the locals. I helped a family with a few serious problems .... and the dentist flat out told me (and charged me) half of my price.
> 
> No sympathy for people looking only for medical or dental tourism


Why so harsh, sparks? I know that my very competent dentist in Mexico City is quite happy for the extra business he gets from visitors to Mexico who seek dental care with him. By the way, I know he charges both residents and tourists the same fees.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> Why so harsh, sparks? I know that my very competent dentist in Mexico City is quite happy for the extra business he gets from visitors to Mexico who seek dental care with him. By the way, I know he charges both residents and tourists the same fees.


My dentist does not charge the same. This is generally a poor area where people will have a tooth pulled rather than repairing it. 

My dentist knows what it is like to rely on poor locals so he respects what they can afford ..... and makes a better living from gringos who know he is good. His ****** prices are still better than 1/2 of up north so tourists are happy.

Dental or Medical tourism near the border is a totally different thing ..... with quality and price being a total crap shoot. I don't like it or trust it .... for me or friends


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> My dentist does not charge the same. This is generally a poor area where people will have a tooth pulled rather than repairing it.
> 
> My dentist knows what it is like to rely on poor locals so he respects what they can afford ..... and makes a better living from gringos who know he is good. His ****** prices are still better than 1/2 of up north so tourists are happy.
> 
> Dental or Medical tourism near the border is a totally different thing ..... with quality and price being a total crap shoot. I don't like it or trust it .... for me or friends


In your previous post, you wrote this: _No sympathy for people looking only for medical or dental tourism _. But what you really were criticizing were people going to the border for dental or medical care, not everyone who comes to Mexico for that purpose.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Pauly01 said:


> Can someone answer these questions for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pauly, I believe that in Mexico, usually you are going to pay the balance due on your procedure at the time you have it done. If you need to "come back" for check up or whatever, the Mexican dentist is going to charge you for that, too. So, the ensuing trips after the procedure will have a charge, whether done in Mexico or the US. Of course, it will cost more in the US. Your local dentist can give you that price (if you explain to him/her). Then, when you go to another country, you can ask there, as each dentist will be different. Good luck.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> In your previous post, you wrote this: _No sympathy for people looking only for medical or dental tourism _. But what you really were criticizing were people going to the border for dental or medical care, not everyone who comes to Mexico for that purpose.


Why would you go to Mexico City or Guadalajara when you can drive across the border. The border is medical tourism to me and what I'm talking about. 

Some people just like quick and cheap .... and I have no respect for them or their results


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> Why would you go to Mexico City or Guadalajara when you can drive across the border. The border is medical tourism to me and what I'm talking about.
> 
> Some people just like quick and cheap .... and I have no respect for them or their results


My dentist in the DF has foreign patients that come to him every year, mostly for the good dental care they get from him.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> My dentist in the DF has foreign patients that come to him every year, mostly for the good dental care they get from him.


My dentist here is great, does implants, teaches implants in Guad .... but most of his patients come because they like this area .... not Dental Tourism

Shopping for Dental or Medical because it's cheap .... is asking for trouble (your trouble)


----------



## wonderphil (Sep 7, 2013)

sparks said:


> Shopping for Dental or Medical because it's cheap .... is asking for trouble (your trouble)



I have to strongly disagree with that. :argue:

Shopping for medical or anything else such as electronics to get a better price is very smart rather that being stupid and just buying and paying the first ask price without thinking about what you are getting for the money and doing some comparisons. 

The key is to do your HOMEWORK first, do not be lazy and take the first suggestion by someone you met on the way south in the back of the turnip truck. 

Yes, you can get screwed in all cases but you can maybe avoid that and save money by doing a lot of research, ask people who you trust, etc. There are many good professionals who are very honest, have great clean modern equipment and facilities and do very good work, at a much lower cost than what I have experienced in the USA. USA is also great for all of the above but the cost is 4 times for the SOME OF the same services that are available in Mexico.


----------

